# tenuto



## Schenker

Hola, ¿en esta frase qué significa "tenuto"?

"Voglio divertire i tifosi, giocare bene e segnare". Magari un gol se l'è tenuto per dare un dispiacere a Mourinho, suo avversario nel Chelsea e ora nell'Inter...


----------



## gatogab

*Tenuto, *passato prossimo del verbo tenere. Terza persona sing.
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ITverbs.asp?v=tenere


----------



## Schenker

¡No me digas que es eso!, jamás me hubiese imaginado...

¿Alguien amable podría decirme lo que significa "tenuto" en la frase"? En el diccionario he encontrado "tener", "mantener", "agarrar", "aferrar", etc. Ninguna calza en la frase.

Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> ¡No me digas que es eso!, jamás me hubiese imaginado...
> 
> ¿Alguien amable podría decirme lo que significa "tenuto" en la frase"? En el diccionario he encontrado "tener", "mantener", "agarrar", "aferrar", etc. Ninguna calza en la frase.
> 
> Gracias.


El gol se lo tuvo


----------



## Schenker

Eso no tiene sentido. Además dice "(magari) *un* gol", no "*il* gol".


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Eso no tiene sentido. Además dice "(magari) *un* gol", no "*il* gol".


Si, lo hizo, 'quizás', para disgustar al otro.
Mejor 'aunque', en este contesto.
Y quedaría así:
"Aunque un gol se lo tuvo para dar un disgusto a...."


----------



## Silvia10975

Non mi risulta chiara. Può significare sia che non ha voluto segnare un goal per fare dispetto all'avversario (ma mi quadra poco), sia che lo serba per un futuro, magari per segnarlo contro l'avversario. Non conosco i ruoli né i rapporti tra i due, il senso è comunque che "va a guardar el goal para una mejor ocasión" o per lo meno così lo intendo io...


----------



## gatogab

Silvia, lo que pasa es que así está escrito y así traduje.
Ahora se trata de "traducir" el lenguaje de los redactores deportivos.
Materia totalmente ajena a mis conocimientos.
Buenas noches
gatogab


----------



## Schenker

s10975 said:


> Non mi risulta chiara. Puo' significare sia che non ha voluto segnare un goal per fare dispetto all'avversario (ma mi quadra poco), sia che lo serba per un futuro, magari per segnarlo contro l'avversario. Non conosco i ruoli ne' i rapporti tra i due, il senso e' comunque che "va a guardar el gol para una mejor ocasion" o per lo meno cosi' lo intendo io...


 
Si "tenere" puede en este contexto significar "guardar" queda perfecto (yo conozco sólo las acepciones que puse en un post anterior). La frase quedaría con el sentido correcto. 

Ciao.


----------



## langalejandro

Schenker said:


> Si "tenere" puede en este contexto significar "guardar" queda perfecto (yo conozco sólo las acepciones que puse en un post anterior). La frase quedaría con el sentido correcto.
> 
> Ciao.



¿Pero qué es guardar un gol?

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## Schenker

Obviamente sería "guardar un gol" en sentido figurado...

O sea, que le tiene reservado un gol, que cuando se enfrenten le hará un gol, etc...


----------



## chlapec

Yo diría: "puede que se reserve algún gol para fastidiar a Mourinho..." (Alguno no es uno, pero el sentido es ese).


----------



## Silvia10975

gatogab said:


> Silvia, lo que pasa es que así está escrito y así traduje.
> Ahora se trata de "traducir" el lenguaje de los redactores deportivos.
> Materia totalmente ajena a mis conocimientos.
> Buenas noches
> gatogab


Sì, ma non è gergo calcistico solamente... ovvero, "me lo tengo" (per un'occasione particolare) probabilmente si riferisce all'espressione "tenere di conto", serbare---> riservarsi qualcosa per un'occasione migliore, il che non è limitato esclusivamente al calcio


----------



## gatogab

s10975 said:


> Sì, ma non è gergo calcistico solamente... ovvero, "me lo tengo" (per un'occasione particolare) probabilmente si riferisce all'espressione "tenere di conto", serbare---> riservarsi qualcosa per un'occasione migliore, il che non è limitato esclusivamente al calcio


Desde luego, Silvia.
Gracias.
Buen fin de semana.
gatogab


----------

